# منظومة التبريد في المحركات



## م ودالشيخ (11 فبراير 2009)

1.0 مقدمة :- Introduction 
 تحتاج المحركات إلي منظومات تبريد للمحافظة على كفاءة أدائها وسلامة مواد إنشائها ويجب أن يتم التبريد لأعلى درجة حرارة تتحملها مواد الإنشاء في المحرك ذلك لأن التبريد عبارة عن فقودات, أثناء احتراق شحنة الهواء والوقود داخل الأسطوانة أو الأسطوانات للمحرك قد تصل درجة الحرارة إلي 2500oC .
 وتمتص جدران الأسطوانة ورأسها والمكابس بعض الحرارة الناتجة عن الاحتراق، لذلك يجب مد هذه الأجزاء بوسيلة تبريد حتى لا تصل حرارتها إلي درجات حرارة عالية للغاية .
 تصمم منظومة التبريد بحيث تنقل كمية من الحرارة مقدارها ما بين 30% - 50% من الحرارة المتولدة بغرف الاحتراق نتيجة لاحتراق مخلوط الهواء والوقود، وبما أن المحرك يكون منخفض الجودة عندما يكون بارداً ولذلك يجب أن تحتوى منظومة التبريد على أجهزة تعمل على إيقاف عملية التبريد العادية عندما يكون المحرك في دور التسخين كما هو الحال عند بدء إدارة المحرك، وتسمح هذه الأجهزة للأجزاء المختلفة من المحرك أن تصل درجة حرارة الإدارة العادية بسرعة تقلل من المدة التي يعمل فيها المحرك بارداً وعليه عندما تصل درجة الحرارة تبدأ منظومة التبريد في أداء عملها ويزيد من معدل التبريد بمنظومة التبريد عندما يكون المحرك ساخناً ويكون التبريد بطيئاً أو قد لا يكون هنالك تبريد مطلقاً عندما يكون المحرك في دورة تسخين عند بدء إعادة المحرك أو في الجو البارد .
 بالرغم من أن محركات الجازولين تطورت كثيراً إلا أنها لا تزال غير كافية في تحويل الطاقة الكيميائية إلي طاقة ميكانيكية, معظم الطاقة في محركات الجازولين تقريباً 70%  تحول إلي طاقة حرارية .
 وهنالك نوعان من أنظمة التبريد التي توجد في المحركات:-
 النوع الأول هو التبريد الهوائي :-
 الذي نجده في بعض السيارات القديمة وقليل من السيارات الحديثة من هذا النظام، ويكون في هذا النظام جسم المحرك مغطي أن مغلف بزعانف من الألمونيوم ومهمتها توصيل الحرارة بعيداً عن الأسطوانة. وعندما تكون المراوح قريبة تعمل على دفع الهواء بشدة بعيداً عن الزعانف التي تبرد المحرك بنقل الحرارة إلي الهواء الخارجي، كما موضح بالشكل (1.1) .

​الشكل (1.1) التبريد الهوائي .​أما النوع الثاني فهو التبريد السائل :-
 في نظام التبريد السائل يكون سائل التبريد في ممرات أو مجارى داخل جسم المحرك, هذا السائل يمر بالمناطق الساخنة في المحرك ويعمل على امتصاص الحرارة مبرداً المحرك وبعد خروجه من المحرك يمر خلال مبادل حراري والذي يرسل الحرارة من السائل إلي الهواء بواسطة مروحة التبريد، كما هو موضح في الشكل (1.2) .
​الشكل (1.2) التبريد السائل​1.1 مكونات منظومة التبريد المائي:-
1.1.1 مائع التبريد :- Cooling Liquid 
 تعمل السيارات في درجات حرارة متباينة إلي أقل درجة من حرارة التجمد وأعلى من 38oC ، لذلك السائل المستخدم لتبريد المحرك يكون في نقطة أقل من درجة حرارة التجمد وتكون درجة التسخين عالية ويكون المحرك له سعة كافية لحمل كمية كبيرة من الحرارة .
 سائل التبريد المستخدم في معظم السيارات هو خليط من الماء والأثيلين (C2 H6 O2) وأيضاً يسمي بالسائل غير قابل للتجمد. بالإضافة إلي الأثيلين فإنه تتغير درجة التجمد ودرجة الغليان بصورة ملحوظة كما موضح بالجدول (1.1) أدناه :
جدول (1.1) يوضح درجة التجمد والغليان للسائل​ 
*Pure Water*​*50/50 
C2H6O2/Water*​*70/30 
C2H6O2/Water*​Freezing Point
0 C / 32 F​-37 C / -35 F​-55 C / -67 F​Boiling Point
100 C / 212 F​106 C / 223 F​113 C / 235 F​ 
 يستخدم نظام التبريد الضغط لزيادة نقطة الغليان، درجة حرارة غليان الماء عالية في وعاء الضغط وتكون عالية إذا تم ضغط النظام، وتوجد محاليل مانعة لتجمد السائل بداخل المحرك ويكون المحلول الجيد المانع ذو قدرة على الذوبان في الماء ويمنع تجمد الماء عند أقل درجات الحرارة التي يمكن أن يتعرض لها المحرك مع سهولة دورانه خلال منظومة التبريد ويجب ألا تسبب تلك المحاليل المانعة للتجمد أي تأكل في مجارى منظومة التبريد أو تفقد مفعولها في حماية الماء من التجمد بعد استعمالها لمدة كبيرة نسبيا ً.
 المحاليل المانعة للتجمد المستعملة بكثرة في السيارات هي الكحول أو المحاليل ذات القاعدية الكحولية أو الأثيلين جليكول وتمنع هذه المواد التجمد بصفة مؤقتة حيث أنها تتبخر عند درجات حرارة أقل من درجة غليان الماء وبذلك تُفقد تدريجيا ً.
1.1.2 مضخة السائل :- Liquid Pump
 هي عبارة عن مضخة طرد مركزي بسيطة ذات عضو دوار تدار بواسطة سير موصل مع عمود المرفق وتعمل على دفع الماء في منظومة التبريد حينما يكون المحرك مُدار. وتركب على جسم الأسطوانة فيما بين جسم الأسطوانة والمبرد. وتتكون المضخة من جسم خارجي به فتحة مدخل وأخرى للمخرج وعضو دوار، والعضو الدوار هو عبارة عن قرص مسطح به مجموعة من الريش المستقيمة أو المقوسة وعندما يدور الدوار يلقي الماء الموجود بين الريش بواسطة القوة الطاردة المركزية ويدفع الماء دفعاً خلال مخرج المضخة متجهاً إلي جسم الأسطوانة. ويتصل مدخل المضخة بأسفل المبرد بواسطة خرطوم من المطاط ، ويسحب السائل من المبرد بواسطة المضخة لكي يحل محل السائل الذي خرج منها ، وتمنع وصلة عازلة للسائل من التسرب خارجاً من جوانب كرسي المضخة، كما في الشكل (1.3) .
​الشكل (1.3) يوضح أجزاء المضخة .​1.1.3 مروحة المحرك :- Engine Fan
 الغرض من المروحة هو إيجاد تيار هوائي شديد ليمر خلال المبرد . ويركب أحياناً غلاف موجه حول المروحة لزيادة جودتها وللتأكد من مرور جميع الهواء المندفع بواسطة المروحة خلال المبرد ، كما موضح في الشكل (1.4). السيارات ذات الدفع الأمامي لها مراوح كهربائية لأن المحرك يكون في وضع أفقي مستعرض. يتم ضبط المراوح أما بالمحول (ثيرموستاتيكي) أو بحاسب إلكتروني والذي يعمل على تشغيل المروحة عندما تصل درجة الحرارة إلي أعلى من درجة الحرارة الأولية وعندما تنخفض الحرارة من درجة الحرارة الأولية تتوقف المروحة عن العمل .
 أما السيارات ذات الدفع الخلفي يكون المحرك فيها في وضع رأسي طولي غالباً ما يكون لها مراوح تبريد للمحرك تستمد حركتها من المحرك عن طريق عمود المرفق بواسطة سير أو أكثر, معظم سيور المروحة تكون على شكل v كما يعمل السير كخابور في مجارى العجلة فلا يحدث أي انزلاق .
​الشكل (1.4) يوضح المروحة .​1.1.4 المبرد (المشع) :- Radiator 
 هو جهاز يحتوي على كمية كبيرة من سائل التبريد يتم تبادل الحرارة فيه بواسطة كمية كبيرة من الهواء لكي تنقل الحرارة من السائل إلي الهواء وينقسم جسم المبرد من جزئيين منفصلين معقدين يمر السائل خلال أحداهما ويمر الهواء خلال الآخر، كما هو موضح في الشكل (1.5) . وهنالك عدة أنواع لتصميم جسم المبرد إلا أن النوعين الشائعين الاستعمال هما الأنبوبة والزعانف ويتكون هذا النوع من مجموعة متتالية من أنابيب طولية ممتدة من أعلي لأسفل المبرد وتوجد الزعانف حول الأنابيب لتحسين الانتقال ويمر الهواء حول السطح الخارجي للأنابيب بين الزعانف فيمتص الحرارة من السائل المار بالأنبوب .
 أما النوع الآخر الخلايا الشريطية ويتكون من مجموعة كبيرة من مجارى المياه الضيقة المكونة بواسطة الازدواج من الشرائط المعدنية الرفيعة الملحومة ببعضها البعض بالقصدير على طول حافتها والممتدة من الخزان العلوي إلي الخزان السفلي وبتحرك الهواء خلال تلك المجارى من الأمام إلي الخلف ممتصاً الحرارة من الزعانف وتمتص الزعانف بدورها الحرارة من السائل المتحرك من أسفل خلال مجارى السائل وبهذه الطريق يمر السائل .
 وتوجد في كل مبرد غرفة سائل علوية يتجمع فيها السائل الواصل من جسم المحرك ويوجد غطاء للسائل على الخزان العلوي ويمكن فكه لإضافة كمية من السائل بدلاً من سائل التبريد المفقود بالتبخر أو التسرب .
​الشكل (1.5) المبرد .​1.1.5 المنظم الحراري (الثيرموستات) :- Thermostat 
 يوضع المنظم الحراري في مجرى السائل الموجود في رأس الاسطوانة وأعلى المبرد والغرض منه إقفال ذلك المجرى عندما يكون المحرك بارداً حتى يوقف سريان السائل وبذلك تصل درجة حرارة المحرك إلي الدرجة العادية , ويتكون المنظم من منفاخ يعمل حرارياً وصمام , وعندما يكون المنفاخ بارداً يقفل الصمام وعندما يتمدد بارتفاع درجة الحرارة يفتح الصمام ، كما هو موضح بالشكل (1.6) .
​الشكل (1.6) يوضح المنظم الحراري .​ وعندما ترتفع درجة حرارة المبرد بين 91oC – 82oC يبدأ المنظم الحراري في الفتح وعندها يسمح للسائل بالمرور خلال المبرد وعندما يصل نظام التبريد إلي درجة حرارة 103oC – 93oC يكون عندها المنظم الحراري مفتوحاً فتحة كاملة .
1.1.6 غطاء الضغط في المبرد (المشع) :- Pressure Cap 
 يركب في كثير من السيارات الحديثة غطاء للضغط على المبرد وذلك لتحسين الجودة ومنع التبخر والفقودات الناتجة عن التغيرات غير المنتظمة في دورة التبريد. وجود غطاء الضغط على المبرد يعمل على زيادة ضغط الهواء بداخل منظومة التبريد عدة أرطال لكل بوصة مربعة. وعلى ذلك يمكن دوران السائل في المنظومة عند درجات أعلى بدون غليان ويدخل السائل في المبرد عند درجة حرارة عالية ويكون الفرق في درجة حرارة الهواء والسائل كبير وبذلك تنتقل الحرارة من السائل إلي الهواء بطريقة أحسن وأسرع وتتحسن جودة التبريد ويقل بخار السائل عند ازدياد الضغط وذلك بمقدار زيادة درجة غليان السائل ، ويعمل غطاء الضغط على منع فقد السائل عندما يحدث تغير مفاجئ في سرعة السيارة كإيقافها مثلاً. يركب غطاء الضغط أعلى المبرد ويكون محكماً حول حوافه ويصمم صمام منع الخلخلة بحيث يمنع وجود خلخلة في منظومة التبريد عندما يوقف المحرك ويبرد فإذا حدثت خلخلة عمل الضغط الجوى الخارجي على فتح صمام منع الخلخلة وهكذا يسمح للهواء بالدخول في المبرد وبدون صمام منع الخلخلة قد تحدث خلخلة بداخل المبرد إلي أن يهشم الضغط الجوى المبرد ، كما موضح في الشكل (1.7) .
​الشكل (1.7) يوضح غطاء الضغط .​ 

1.1.7 سخان السيارة ذو الماء الساخن :- Heater 
 تحتوى كثير من السيارات على سخان يعمل بواسطة الماء الساخن ويمكن اعتبار هذا الجهاز مبرداً آخر بالإشعاع حيث ينقل الحرارة من منظومة التبريد إلي داخل السيارة بدلاً من نقل الحرارة إلي الهواء المار بالمبرد الرئيسي ويمر الماء الساخن خلال السخان ويعمل على إدارة مروحة تدفع الماء خلال المشع الخاص بالسخان فيمتص الهواء الحرارة منه، أنظر الشكل (1.8) .
​الشكل (1.8) يوضح السخان .​1.1.8 مبينات درجة الحرارة :- Indicators 
يركب في السيارة عادة مبين لدرجة الحرارة حتى يستطيع قائد السيارة معرفة درجة حرارة السائل بمنظومة التبريد فالارتفاع غير العادي في درجة الحرارة إنذار لحالة غير عادية بالمحرك وبذلك يحذر المبين السائق حتى يوقف المحرك بوجه عام بإحدى طريقتين إحداهما بضغط البخار والطريقة الأخرى بواسطة الكهرباء .
1.2 طريقة عمل منظومة التبريد :-
 تبدأ عملية منظومة التبريد عندما يتم ملء المبرد بسائل التبريد وينساب السائل عبر أنابيب المبرد إلي مجارى وحارات التبريد في جسم المحرك وهذه المجارى تكون حول الاسطوانات وعندما يمتلئ المبرد بالسائل تكون الدورة جاهزة للعمل وذلك بعد تدوير المحرك وعند لحظة تدوير المحرك تعمل مضخة سائل التبريد على سحب سائل التبريد من المبرد عبر خرطوم موصل بين المبرد والمضخة .
 وبعد عملية سحب السائل من المبرد تعمل المضخة على ضخ السائل إلي الممرات والمجارى حول الاسطوانة حيث يعمل سائل التبريد على تبريد تلك المناطق خاصة المناطق الحرجة منها (حول صمامات العادم وتقريباً كل الفراغ داخل رؤوس الاسطوانة حول الصمامات), بعد ذلك يتجه سائل التبريد إلي المنظم الحراري الذي يفتح عند درجات حرارة معينة وأيضاً يغلق عند درجات حرارة معينة .
 إذا كانت درجة حرارة السائل منخفضة فإن المنظم يكون مغلقاً ولا يسمح بمرور السائل. أما إذا كانت درجة حرارة السائل عالية ما بين (82 – 91oC) عندها يفتح المنظم الحراري ويسمح بمرور السائل من خلاله إلي المبرد بواسطة خرطوم , وينساب السائل الساخن عبر أنابيب المبرد ليقابل تيار هوائي ناتج عن حركة المروحة الكهربائية التي تعمل عند درجة حرارة معينة وترسل هذا التيار الهوائي إلي المبرد ليمر عبر الأنابيب الممتلئة بسائل التبريد الساخن لكي يحصل تبادل حراري بين السائل والهواء وتبدأ عندها دورة أخرى، كما هو موضح بالشكل (1.9) .

الشكل (1.9) يوضح دورة التبريد .​


----------



## أسامة الحنيطي (11 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك
أرجو منك أخي الكريم رفع الأشكال و الصور إن استطعت
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hydra (29 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (27 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alinori (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed alkurdy (10 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي


----------

